# Bose system stopped working



## Jodol (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello, I have a 1995 Maxima with the Bose audio system. I have had no troubles with it until the other day while using a cassette. I was alternately pressing fast forward and play and rewind, and all of a sudden the system just stopped, acting as if a fuse had blown or something.

I checked the fuses, even used an ohmmeter to make sure there was no invisible break...the fuses are good.

Are there any other fuses nearer the system in the dash? Or in the system itself? I can get no activity from the system...no radio/CD/cassette motion, no lights at all.

To check the power, where is the connecting harness?

Or should I just give up and get a new AM/FM/CD player. If so...any suggestions?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## yinbag (Jun 11, 2007)

I have the same problem but i have back lighting but no display...none of these a$$es will help me so i have no clue what to do...I think it might be a factory thing because I really didnt do anything to my radio i just turned on my car in the moring and then it never came on again,,,..,dkisid


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

There's a few shops that specialize in Bose repair, but honestly, the whole thing is pretty old... it's up to you to see if it's worth fixing. Google for 'em-- I haven't used any of them and hence can't vouch for them. The displays and the CD players tend to go out in the factory Bose units in Maximas and most people I know end up replacing them with a low-end or mid-range unit from Pioneer or Alpine. You'll need to get a special adapter to use the Bose speakers, or just replace all four speakers as well.

tl;dr: when it dies, trash it and upgrade.


----------



## yinbag (Jun 11, 2007)

that works where do i get the bose adapter? E-bay?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

PAC-Audio (Pacific Audio), I think, is the original source, but check the G35 forums and stuff-- quite a few vendors make Bose adapters. Parrot Kits is another one, I think. Any good local car audio shop should have something suitable, these cars have been around for a while, it's no longer a specialized part.


----------



## yinbag (Jun 11, 2007)

Ya parrot want 150 f'ing dollars Fk that noise


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Well Parrot's adapters do far more than a simple Bose line-level convertor... but given the choice I'd just rip out the Bose deck and bose amps/speakers, and just put in all aftermarket. if you're just pushing stock power from an aftermarket deck you should be able to reuse the Bose wiring.


----------

